# Sawyers near Houston Texas.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a split trunk pin oak in my back yard that has to come out (too close to the foundation), and I have a couple of friends that are planning on felling some pin oaks, and some pecan trees in order to clear their land for new out buildings. And I get dibs on the logs!

I need to find a sawyer somewhere near Houston. Preferrably in Galveston County so I don't have to trailer the logs too far. I have a total of 8 trees, 3 of which are split trunk. [email protected] trunks, [email protected] trunks, so that would be... 5+3+4+12 trunks / logs right? The largest is 22" diameter.

Can someone clue me into a sawyer in my area, and perhaps let me know what I need to do in order to dry this stuff. Also. I know some guys use pecan, but it does not seem all that common to use in woodworking. Can anyone give me tips for working with Pecan, or am I better off shoving that into my smoker with a brisket, maybe some vennison and working with the oak?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

dbhost
The only ones I am aware of are outside of Huntsville and I think there is one near Tomball. I do know the one near Huntsville has a kiln for drying your wood. This is the one I use and have always been happy with them.
I think there is a website that lists sawyers.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You could contact your local forestry dept. http://txforestservice.tamu.edu/main/default.aspx . They should have a list of sawmills. And/or Wood-Mizer http://www.woodmizer.com/us/index.aspx . They keep a contact list of sawyers who run their brand of mill. We seem to have several members from Texas, maybe one will chime in soon with one close to you they have good personal experience with. 

Pecan is a pretty wood (hard too) I would for sure have it milled. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pecan.htm


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know Pecan is really pretty stuff. Any pieces too small to mill decently will have to end up in my NB Smoker though... Gotta have some wood to smoke with too you know!

Thanks for the tips. I found the guy in Huntsville. No problem on that account. I have friends in that area with trees that need to come down too. All of that stuff Pecan. Friend bought some land with WAY too many pecan trees, and will be felling them soon...

I'm not looking for fancy. Rough sawn and dried, let me take the pieces to the plane and we are going. I never would have thought of this previously, but it seems such a waste to see good trees get cut up as firewood if they can be used to build something... And buying my lumber from the big lumber yards certainly does NOT help my budget, OR the quality of the lumber I get...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

If you are cutting them down, try to look for some good "crotches" (where the tree forks) Pecan crotch wood is some of the prettiest wood there is. I don't have any in the mill shed right now (it sells as fast as I am lucky enough to get it). I don't know if you are familiar with what I am talking about or not, if you are I am not trying to insult you, maybe someone else can learn.
Here is a picture of some walnut crotch wood...pecan can be prettier.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have Pecan out the wazoo and rarely log it. I can't explain why that is because you'r ecertainly correct it is gorgeous. More than any other species i can think of, one Pecan can look so much different than the one you opend up just before, some don't even look like the same kid of tree.


----------

